# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Efexor afgebouwd

## esthefexor

hallo ik heb 5 jaar efexor geslikt en heb rustig afgebouwd, deed hier 3 maanden over. Nu slik ik bijna 2 maanden niets meer maar ik voel me zwaar moedig, kan niet genieten van de dingen om me heen en ben weer gaan roken geen goeie combi met diabetis 1. Ik kan niet tegen stress terwijl ik van mijn werk geniet werk in de gezondheidszorg. Is dit een normale reactie na het afbouwen, wat kan ik er nog meer aan doen om weer naar mijn oude ik te komen want ik word hier een beetje wanhopig van. Mijn kinderen merken het aan me heb soms angsten en kan er ook niet mee om gaan. Ik hoop dat jullie me iets op weg kunnen helpen. Ik ben altijd sportief aangelegen maar zelfs dat kan ik niet opbrengen.

----------


## Senora

Aan esthefexor zou ik willen zeggen dat het afbouwen véél langer duurt om het draaglijk te houden . Ik ben gezakt tot 37,5 mg/ 1 per dag, en dat is doenbaar . Ik ga dit zeker minstens 6 md aanhouden en dan 1 dag overslaan weer ged. 3 md enz... Proberen, want heel langzaam afbouwen loont.
Succes
Senora

----------


## pruts

Ik herken het wel na mijn afbouw. Soms vraag ik me af hoe ik me werkelijk voel, met en zonder AD. Ik ben terug begonnen met AD omdat ik gewoon totaal suicidaal werd. Eerst Sipralexa maar dat was niets voor mij, dan terug Efexor en nu Serlain. 
Misschien was het te vroeg om te stoppen met AD? Ik weet niet of je er hard tegenop ziet om er terug mee te beginnen? Het moet daarom geen Efexor zijn (iets lichter want Efexor is een zwaar AD) Als je dan naar niets zakt (ondanks afbouw) en dat na 5 jaar slikken, kan ik me wel indenken dat de kans reeeler is dat je die klachten terugkrijgt. Sommige mensen nemen ook levenslang AD aan onderhoudsdosis. Maar het is goed dat je probeert zonder!

----------


## esthefexor

hoi pruts bedankt voor je reactie, ik heb een afspraak gemaakt bij de psycholoog kijken of dat me gaat helpen. Ik wil niet meer aan die troep ik merk nu wat het met me gedaan heeft, ik ga het nu proberen met wat handleiding en sturing zodat ik weer kan genieten van de dingen in het leven.Ik heb mijn sporten weer op gepakt en daar hoop ik weer een hoop in kijkt te kunnen

----------

